# Tone collar?



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Thought I'd ask the experts. Is there such a thing as a e-collar without the shock unit--just the tone signal? Multiple tones for different comands? It would take the place of a whistle or voice command.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Dick I think there are some with tone and vibrate.

I think that would give you two alternatives for command signals.

I would use tone for whoa and vibrate for come, that way as the dog ages and goes deaf you could still bring it in to you.

Whoa is rarely needed in the field especially with older dogs.

I would still train the whistle commands also.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

I've have the commands now by voice and hand signal. But I was thinking of transfering them to a tone collar as that way the my voice would not alert birds and the dog would receive the comand even if he was out of sight. With all the gizzmos on the market its funny some company hasn't come out with a multiple tone collar.


----------



## mdaniel (May 2, 2007)

Dick, they have ones with 4 differant tones, But it has alot of draw backs. 
I've been using it on Jackson and it seems to be hard to use. As a few days ago I went to beep him after a retrieve and acidently hit the shock button. It took him a half hour or better for me to get him over it. As left hand was holding a bumper. 
He is ok with the beep, but it was my mistake, that I didn't change the Mode on it.

The point is the whisle works better, as it free's your hands, I'm a right hand shooter :sniper: and uses my left to signal. I'm going to a silent whisle as I used before. So it dos'nt make all the noise and the dog can still hear the commands.

Good Luck.Hunting


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

I use the tone feature on my Tri-tronics for a silent recall. I initially had a Dogtra with tone as well as vibrate, but the vibration scared the hell out of my dog, so I returned it and got the Tri-tronics. For her, the vibration was worse than the shock.


----------

